# Octavador para bajo



## JOC (Dic 22, 2007)

Hola    podrian facilitarme algun circuito de octavador para bajo?,si puede ser q ya este probado, bueno gracias


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2007)

Octavador para bajo lo veo dificil, para guitarra te paso el link

http://www.pisotones.com/Octavia/Octavia.htm

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 23, 2007)

Eso no se podria hacer con un inversor de banda? digamos como el viejo canal plus que permitia cambiar las frecuencias.

Puedes bajarte algun programa informaciónrmatico de escucha de canal plus y enchufar la guitarra al ordenador haber que al funciona
por ejemplo el WILMA
http://www.lanochees.com/lanoche/decoderplus.htm

Si es lo que buscas te sera facil encontrar circuitos para hacer esta funcion


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Octavador para bajo lo veo dificil, para guitarra te paso el link
> 
> http://www.pisotones.com/Octavia/Octavia.htm
> 
> Saludos


oye Dano sabes de alguna distorsion para bajo? arme este

http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/2716/gruntboxfuzz.gif

pero el hiss es terrorifico.. jajajajaj sabes de alguno que sea bueno... gracias....


----------

